# Mexican gold coins



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We have purchased a single gold libertad at Casa de Moneda on Reforma in DF - but we paid a premium for the fancy storefront. Banca Azteca offers silver libertads at a very fair price - but no gold. Has anyone (recently) seen an alternative place to purchase gold libertads ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Where I am I know the owner of a jewelry store and I am able to purchase gold coins from him...Instead of Libertads I only but 50 Peso gold coins, the reason is the Libertad is 1oz. and the 50 Peso is 1.2057oz.or 37.5 grams...


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

If you're in DF, I can't help, but if you ever get over to Guadalajara, there are a number of coin shops down near city center. I don't know the name of the street, but it is in the immediate vicinity of Hotel Fenix. I was there recently, not buying gold, but looking for a particular coin. I do believe I noticed heavily secured gold coins on display. The street, maybe Ave Juarez, is going downhill from the hotel toward Calle Independencia.


----------

